# Saving private (and now censored) ryan



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I am sickened by the family groups who got this movie taken off of the air waves. These people are able to decide that because they don't like something, no one else should be able to see it. They are denying the exact same rights that the men in world war two were fighting for. If we cannot celebrate veterans day by watching a movie about war, especially one that depicts the horrors of battle, what will they take away next?

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/ne ... 209.htm?1c


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

I dont think they objected because they didnt like it. i think they objected because they didnt think it was appropriate to put that kind of Violence into the minds of the thoulsands of children that would see the program. Veterans day isnt about celebrating WAR. its about honoring tha brave for their actions.

NONE of those honorable Soldiers would EVER want women or children to see what they went through. Just think about that for a second.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

mr.trooper said:


> I dont think they objected because they didnt like it. i think they objected because they didnt think it was appropriate to put that kind of Violence into the minds of the thoulsands of children that would see the program. Veterans day isnt about celebrating WAR. its about honoring tha brave for their actions.
> 
> NONE of those honorable Soldiers would EVER want women or children to see what they went through. Just think about that for a second.


How do you expect anyone to honor the veterans if they do not know of their actions?


----------

